# another starter set



## 0mega (Dec 9, 2010)

first of all, hi everyone!

well after some years at the driving range i want to give the sport a try, mainly to have a chance to hang out with the old man and get into something new and i bit more 'calming' (i was mostly a downhill and crosscountry mountain biker for the better part of my 36 years)

now my question is, like many others have asked before, should i go with a new set of (to my limited knowledge) lesser quality set or build up a better one (again, to my limited knowledge) but use...now from my biking years i know that equipment has a big part on your riding, and it will affect you on all levels, to an extent of course, 'cause you can put a blind mind on a 6000$ downhill bike and he is still going to hit a tree

i have 300ish Canadian to spend and i would like to get the best equipment possible (thats from riding high end mountain bikes), including bag and possibly 2 or 3 wheel cart, and i have no problem buying used (i personally opt for this route) 

here is an example:

New,
Orlimar Black Ice Pro Men’s Right-handed 16-piece Golf Set from Costco,
460 cc beta-titanium driver with 100% graphite shaft 
Stainless-steel 3 fairway wood with lightweight graphite shaft 
Stainless-steel 3 and 4 hybrid irons with lightweight graphite shaft 
Stainless-steel 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 and PW irons
Putter with polymer insert
Set of 4 matching head covers
250$

or,

use set 1:
Bag, OGIO Sport
clubs: ALIEN PRO SERIES 7 Irons, 4 Woods, 1 Pitching W, 1 Sand W, 1 Putter, 1 Ball Retriever. (year unknown) 
1 Hand cart (Wide-Grip) Bag Boy LT-450
350$

use set 2:
Irons: Callaway X-14, 9 clubs; 3 to Sand, steel shaft Uniflex, new Tour Velvet grips, great condition
woods: Ben Hogan Colonial, 1-3-5, regular Graphite shaft Grafalloy Platinum, great condition
275$ (then get a nice use bag and cart, for around 70-100$ for both)
total: around 345-375$

now being new to the sport will i see a big difference in the newer 'technology' and with the hybrid clubs from the new Orlimar set?

tanx for your input!


----------

